# Cutting MDF



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey all,

Quick question.

What is the best type of balde for making a nice crisp, smooth cut in MDF? I have to cut a long rectangular table top sub base to length and I am going to use a circular saw to make the cut. I know it's not a real big deal but i want to make the cut as crisp and smooth and possible. Should i use something in the 60 to 80 tooth range?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Tom, I cut a LOT of MDF for speaker cabinets using a 10" 80 tooth TCG Melamine/laminate blade or sometimes a 10" 80 tooth ATB cross cut blade and both give exceptional results as seen below.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*not in a 7 1/4".....*

You wont find a 80t 7 1/4" blade for a skill saw. I think i have a 60t, but I may be mistaken. Thats probably the most you'll get out of carbide, unless you use one of those 100 something tooth steel blades.


jraks


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

A 60T 7-1/4" blade has about the same distance between each tooth as an 80T 10" blade, so it should give similar results....if you have a steady hand or a good guide.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I must have missed the part where he mentioned 7 1/4" blade and if that's the case I use a 60 tooth TCG on my circular saw when needed and it leaves a great edge also.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

*thank you*

hey guys,

Thank you. I'll see if I can find a 71/4 60T blade here locally. Yeah I can't really cut the peice comfortably on a table saw (wish I had a nice tracksaw) so i am going to use my circular saw. I have a nice straightedge guide that i can square up, so hopefully I get a nice crisp cut. I've got a couple peices i can test with first to make sure.

Thanks again guys


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Here's a very newbie answer: I needed to cut MDF and plywood with a circular saw. I went to HD or Lowes and found a blade labeled that it was specifically for sheet goods: plywood and MDF. Bought it, used it, works great and makes nice clean cuts. I'm sure it must be a 60T blade, as mentioned here.

-Andrew


----------



## Danxt (Jul 13, 2009)

At lowes you can find a 40t freud avanti 7-1/4" blade... i use this in my circular saw for all types of cuts for the finer cuts that I do make with the circular saw.
I think it was $15.


----------

